# Smucker, Super Crimp Conditioner.



## R W (Apr 27, 2013)

Recently received a sales brochure from Smucker Welding re the "Super Crimp Conditioner", they appear to be a simple well made machine.
Has anyone had experience with them.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I had their conditioning rolls in my prior discbine. They were reasonably priced and a good company to work with. Not sure if they functioned all that well. The Super Crimper my run closer tolerances and be more functional. I think I remember that right ...


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have one of their 8' super crimpers, works well just a little slower than our discbines.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Bob M said:


> I have one of their 8' super crimpers, works well just a little slower than our discbines.


At what point in the drying process do you use the crimper


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has one and loves it. He has a fleet of old Cunningham conditioners and uses them for second or third cut and uses the Smucker on heavy first cut. Takes time and fuel, might want a sharp knife or hatchet just in case....


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We use ours right behind the mowers, with long hay it will tend to wrapp if it gets too dry. Also I like to ted our hay out usually same day as mowing and wound't be able to run crimper after tedding.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.equipmentfacts.com/listings/farm-equipment/auctions/online/193002005/smucker-welding-shop-600?gtmlt=1&_ga=2.205332121.82391368.1586860196-1807251428.1586860194

Resurrecting this old thread. Have one coming up for auction and have been thinking of trying to find one to play around with. I like the fact the company is still building them. Looking for confirmation that they have a potential benefit to justify the extra time and cost. Have already figured it would be used on a case by case basis pending weather and other factors.

Thoughts?

Also came across this thread in my research about Smuckers.

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25470-smucker-conditioning-rolls/


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That guy I mentioned before traded on a new one and uses regularly. Know 2 more guys in MD/WV that run 3 between them.

They help drying without a doubt but they are on the slow side and will wrap. These are a heavier built machine than the ancient ones our fathers used.

After looking at the picture I believe that is the smaller model, all the ones I'm aware of are 8' rolls.


----------

